# TR -Sonunda gentoo uctu

## rakdere

merhabalar

Kernel derleye derleye karistira karistira sonunda kerneli ucurdum.

Segmentation violation at (nil) deyip kesiyor, terminale falan

dusmuyor.

Suse den chroot yapmak istedim yapmadi.

Mount ile baglandim.Onemli dosyalarimi cektim.

Simdi ne yapmaliyim?

Kurtulusu var mi?

Yoksa sil bastan mi diyecegim?

----------

## huso_wamp

Rafet ağa gentoo nun kendi Livecd si ile denedinmi ?

el kitabında anlatıldıgı gibi usulünce mount et proc u falan unutma ..

Huso

----------

## rakdere

merhaba huseyin

Forumda benzer sorunla karsilasanlar ne yapmis diye okuyordum.

Biri live cd nin /lib dizinini hardiskinize kopyalayin, hata kalkiyor

demis, onu deneyecegim.

----------

## hayalci

yedeklemiþ olduðunuz -yedekli çalýþýyordunuz deðil mi  :Smile:  -

eski kerneli kopyalamadýnýz mý ?

----------

## rakdere

merhabalar

livecd den /lib dizinini hardiskde /lib dizinine kopyaladim.

Sistemi acti.

Ama emerge yaptiramadim.

En son glibc yi cekmistim.Sorun ondan cikmisti.Onu sistemden kaldirayim dedim.

  emerge unmerge glibc dedim, bunu yapti.

Sonra emerge sync dedim, yapmadi.

libacl.so.1 yok dedi.shared object files yok dedi.

sanirim hepsini silip yeniden yukleme yapacagim.

----------

## huso_wamp

Simdi ne yapmaliyim?

Kurtulusu var mi?

Yoksa sil bastan mi diyecegim?

Abi kızmazsan bişi dicem ?

Ben gentoo nun yanına mdk kurdum (ftp) den, bayada hoşuma gitti..

Sen Sistem adminlikte emin adımlarla ilerliyemiyorsun gibime geliyor.. 

Neden Suse, Mdk, Fc3 gibi adminligi kolay olan bi dagıtım kullanmıyon ?

Togan bunu okuyunca kesin bana hak verecek ..  :Smile: 

Genede sen bilirsin istediğini kullanmakta elbette özgürsün, ama sende hep sorun var ben 

seni bildim bileli (gentoo ya başladıgından sonra).. Kendini helak etme gentoo yu çalıştırcam diye..

saygılarla

Huso

----------

## rakdere

merhaba huseyin

  Istedigini sorabilirsin sorun degil.

  Bende zaten suse kurulu.

  Ona hic dokunmuyorum.Bozulmadan duruyor.

 Yani bozucu etken benim.Bu da benim her seyi denemek istememden,

sistemden cok fazla sey beklememden kaynaklaniyor galiba.

    Gentooyu karistirmaya devam yani.

 :Smile: 

----------

## togan

 *rakdere wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sistemden cok fazla sey beklememden kaynaklaniyor galiba.
> 
>     Gentooyu karistirmaya devam yani.
> ...

 

Selam

Sistemden neler beklediğini bir söylesen bizde öğrensek..

Çok merak ettim bozacak kadar ne bekliyorsun yada ne istiyorsun,,  kurmak  kadar korumakta çok önemli  Rafet..Yani bozduktan sonra işte benim beklentilerimi karşılayamadı tarzında bir şey söylüyorsan bence bu tarz  pek uygun değil.. Artı kurarken yapılan hatalar sonradan çözümsüz vakalar olarak geri döner..

Kolay gelsin..

----------

## rakdere

merhaba Togan

    Ben de simdiye kadar gentoonun yapamadiklari:

    Digikam programi calismiyor, sisteme usb digital kamera takinca

onu gormuyor.Digikamda kamerayi tanitiyorum, ama yine de is gormuyor.

Kameradan resimlere ancak mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/kamera diyerek

ulasabilioyrum.

     Televizyon kartini calistiramadim.

     Baska?.....Sikribus diye bir program vardi galiba, onu calistiramadim.

    simdilik aklima gelenler bunlar.

----------

## huso_wamp

" Digikam programi calismiyor, sisteme usb digital kamera takinca

onu gormuyor.Digikamda kamerayi tanitiyorum, ama yine de is gormuyor.

Kameradan resimlere ancak mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/kamera diyerek

ulasabilioyrum. " 

Abi bunlar kernel sorunu bence.. Kernelde eksik usb-modulu var ondan kaynaklanıyor..

(aynı sorun bendede vardı saolsun erkan baba yardımcı oldu)

suse nin kerneline bakarsan her şeyin M (Modul) oldugunu göreceksin, gentoo da kerneli kendin derledigin için bazı modulları derlememiş olabilirsin..

Şimdi desem gentoo-kernelini suse nin .config i ile derle; nasıl olur bilmem ama şunu yapabilirsin :

$diff komutu ile .config leri bi karşılaştır suse de M olupta gentoo olmayan modullar hangileri bi 

öğren (hemde senin için bi antreman olur)

Fikir benden uygulama senden  :Smile: 

Kolay gele Rafet ağa

Huso

----------

## rakdere

merhaba huseyin

Digikam susede de calismiyor.Susede kendim hic derlemedim.

Update ile sistemi devamli guncellestiriyorum.Sanirim bu digikamdan

ya da eksik dosyalardan kaynaklanan bir durum.

----------

## rakdere

merhaba

Suseden gentooya girebiliyorum simdi, chroot yapiyor.

Son aldigim hata:

bash-2.05b# emerge udev

!!! /etc/make.profile is not a symlink and will probably prevent most merges.

!!! It should point into a profile within /usr/portage/profiles/

!!! (You can safely ignore this message when syncing. It's harmless.)

!!! ARCH is not set... Are you missing the /etc/make.profile symlink?

!!! Is the symlink correct? Is your portage tree complete?

bash-2.05b#

  make.profile nin symlinki nasil yapiliyor?

   Gentooyu silmeden biraz ugrasmak istiyorum.

Bu konuda yardimlarinizi bekliyorum.

selamlar

----------

## nerval

Vallahi o kadar bagli olman da gerekmezki be hocam  :Smile:  Daha once de demistim, ben duzenli olarak 2-3 ayda bir darma dagan ederim sistemi. Ardindan adim adim duzeltirim, bir daha da ayni sorunla karsilasmam. (Karsilassam da ne yapacagimi biliorum en azindan)

Suse ile falan ruhunu teslim edersin hocam  :Smile:  Cok sorun cikartir Suse. Istersen Debian bazli, kurulumu kolay olan bir sey kullansan ? Bunun yani sira mutlaka bir live-cd'yi hazirda tut. (Kanotix olur, Mepis olur, Knoppix olur ...) Bir sey bozulunca live-cd ile girer duzeltirsin herseyi.

Digital Kamera ve driver'larin kolayligi acisindan Ubuntu'yu dene diyecegim. http://www.ubuntulinux.org 'den iso'yu indirip cd'ye basinca; kurduktan sonra da http://www.ubuntuguide.org 'un da yardimiyla genelde karsilastigin sorunlarla karsilasmaz. Bunun yani sira; Debian da benim asiri saygi duydugum ; gozbebegim gibi ikinci hard disk'te sakladigim kurulumumdur. (Her isimi de gorur) Hiz acisindan Gentoo'ya biraz yakin Yoper var; (o'nun da development team'indeyim  :Smile: ) Debian bazli sanirim en hizli distro.

Gentoo'dan ne istedigini de adim adim kararlastir arada  :Smile:  Gentoo'nun altin bir kurali varsa o da hersey emerge edilmezdir  :Smile: 

Ben Gentoo'yu baz amaclar icin kullaniyorum; isime de cok yariyor acikcasi. Benim de cozemedigim sorunlarim oluyor, cozulmezse de can sagligi diyorum. Subat'taki surume kadar sabret; o surumle kurulum ve acilim cok daha kolay olur.

----------

## rakdere

merhaba

Ben de ubuntunun cd si var.Lapisdeki duyurudan sonra istemistim,

15-20 tane gondermislerdi.Cogunu zorla verdim tanidiklara.

Ubuntu kursam subata kadar?

Nasil olur acaba?

 :Smile: 

----------

## hayalci

Ubuntu hoþ bir daðýtým, kolay kullanýmlý vs.

Bir arkadaþ da "emerge unmerge glibc" gibi bir hareket yapmýþtý  :Smile: 

yeni sürümünü çekmeden önce eskisini kaldýrmak için, neredeyse hiç bir þey çalýþmýyordu

makinasýnda. Eðer bunu yaptýysan bayaðý bir geri dönmen gerek kurulum aþamasýnda,

arkadaþ gentoo'yu silip ubuntu kurmuþtu, sonra onu da iki kez darmaduman etti, þimdi suse ile iyi gidiyor bakalým  :Smile: 

----------

## nerval

Olur tabi niye olmasin  :Smile:  Dedigim gibi cd'yi kurduktan sonra (ki kurulumu cok cok cok kolaydir) Ardindan ubuntuguide.org 'u takip et; showtvnet'teki canli yayinlar da rahat rahat izlenir, nvidia'i de rahatlikla tanir, javanda olur, limewire, azureus, amule ler falan da olur. Bilimum normal isleri halleder. Dijital kamerayi makinaya baglayinca da direk desktop'a getiriyor yeni okunan diski. Sanirim en fazla 2 saatini falan alir bir daha updateler dahil olmak uzere (cunku autoupdate'i aciyorsun) hic bir seyle de ilgilenmek zorunda kalmazsin.

Genede Gentoo Gentoo'dur  :Smile: 

----------

## rakdere

merhaba

Gentoonun grafik surumunu kuracagim.

Onu beklerken gentoo kurmayayim diyorum.

Iki islem olmasin.

Elimde ubuntu var, olmazsa mdk 10 var, onu da kurabilirim.

Bu arada da gentoo kurulumunu Togan in yazindan tekrar okuyup

eksiklerimi tamamlayayim.. vs diye dusunuyorum.

hayalci: Ben de tersini yaptim once:

     emerge glibc dedim, sistem bozuldu.

    Suseden girebildikten sonra da emerge unmerge glibc dedim.

Daha sonra bir suru sey yaptim...

   En iyisi ben ubuntu cekeyim.

----------

## rakdere

ubuntuyu kurdum.

Subata kadar boyle gitsin bakalim.

 :Smile: 

----------

## huso_wamp

 *rakdere wrote:*   

> ubuntuyu kurdum.
> 
> Subata kadar boyle gitsin bakalim.
> 
> 

 

Ne kaldıki Şubata Rafet  :Smile: 

Ben şahsen bıktım Linux kurup silmekten, birde HD yi uçurcam diye çekinir oldum ...

Rafet abi hangi sistemde rahat çalışıyorsan onda kal derim..

Neticede hepside aynı kerneli kulanmıyormu ?

Bi dağıtımda spezialist oldunmu yeter, zaten amaç spor olsun diye maceralar  :Razz: 

huso

----------

## togan

Selam herkese

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=185508

ivman konusunu duymayanlar burdan baya þeyler öðrenecek demektir.. O yapýlamýyor denilenlerin bir kýsmýný yapar..automount olarak  otomatik mount eder. Desktop a koyar..

Diðer kýsmýnýda eðer sistemde udev varsa, udev ayarlarýyla yapýlýr...Nasýlmý derseniz forumlarda udev olarak aratýn çok þey var..

Kolay gelsin..

----------

## mrpdaemon

Selam arkadasim, USB kamera ile ilgili bir iki kelam edeyim. Digikam programi muhtemelen diger programlar gibi libgphoto kutuphanesini kullaniyor. Bu kutuphane'nin yazarlarinin USB Mass Storage olayina karsi baya garezleri var FAQ larini okuyabilirsin bu konuda. Nitekim sonuc olarak libgphoto sadece PTP mode veya kendi protokolu olan kameralari taniyor, USB Mass Storage olan kameralari desteklemiyor.

USB Mass Storage turu kameran varsa togan'in dedigi gibi udev+hal+dbus ile kameran takildigi anda mount edilmesini saglayabilirsin. Ben GNOME kullaniyorum mesela, kamerami taktigim anda nautilus aciyor photo dizinine.

Ayrica gentoo'yu dagittiysan sana tavsiyem stage3 tarball cek netten, gentoo kurulumunun uzerine extract et. Boot etmese bile liveCD den chroot edip portage calistirmayi deneyebilirsin.

----------

## rakdere

merhaba 

 Benim kamera nikon 995.Susede kamerayi baglayinca onu

ayrilabilir hardisk olarak goruyor, gentoo da ancak sda1 diyerek

baglayabiliyordum.

     Dedidgin gibi digikamin nikonu tanidigini gormedim.

     Simdi tekrar gentto-3 stage2 kurmaya calisiyorum.

    Biraz agirdan alacagim.

   udev dvb kernel ayarlari bunlara cok dikkat etmem lazim.

   Forumda ohci ile uhci  uyusmaz, bunlardan birini kurmalisiniz diye

bir yazi okudum.Hangisini kernelde modul olarak secmek iyidir?

  selamlar

----------

## mrpdaemon

```

mordor linux # grep OHCI .config

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

mordor linux # grep UHCI .config

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

```

benim config bu sekilde, gayet aslan calisiyor usb kamera, pen drive vs.

----------

